# Saw horses for table saw?



## bassadict69 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have decided to go with a Ridgid R4516 due to it being on sale for $249. For me, just starting out, I think this saw will do fine for now.

For a stand for it, I was thinking about using a couple saw horses and somehow mount it to the top of them. Will this work ok? I do not have any sort of table for it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I would use saw horses for that unless you maybe put a lower shelf on them and sit bricks on it. I think when you would push the wood through the saw the horses would tend to turn over even if you turned them parallel with the blade.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Bite the bullet, buy some 2x4s and build a table that is more solid. For a top, check with a cabinet shop. I get laminate sink cutouts for free. Sawhorses, IMHO, wouldn't be stable enough. I have three tables for the shop and one for my man cave made with them. If you need a size bigger than the cutout, split two with a circular saw and use them. I did this for a router table.
No pun with horses and stable.


----------



## bassadict69 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dibs16 (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe something like this will suit your needs. 

Maxtech 77701MX Universal Power Tool Stand https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VBLGVLY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_dukLyb220C1ZQ

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

IMO, there would be many safety issues using only saw horses for a TS stand. As stated - consider building your own using on line TS stands plans/ideas, or buy a "discounted" ready made kitchen counter cabinet from a "big box" store that would fit your needs. Be safe.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have several saw horses and they are about 31-32 inches tall. Add a piece of plywood and sit the saw on it, and it will be too tall to use comfortably, and safely!

A table saw should be about 34 inches high to the top of the table. Buy some 2x4's and build a frame that will support the saw. It will be good practice for you, especially if you can add some outfeed support.

Google table saw bench or outfeed support.
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Dibs16 (Apr 13, 2011)

Height is definitely a concern, can't say I haven't done it. The stand I posted has adjustable legs. Can always be more adjustable with a drill bit.. 

For the cost of the stand I posted, honestly, I would just build a Paulk style out feed. Include the pipes to hold up your saw and there's your stand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You can use saw horses. Just make sure everything is firmed up and if possible hook it to the saw....


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Try these sawhorses. If you build it just like this, it won't want to tip and it will be incredibly solid and sturdy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Keep the saw's weight low .....*

If you mount the saw IN a piece of plywood rather than on top it will be much more stable. Like this:









If you use these saw horses, they will also fold up and have notches for 2 X 4 or larger supports:









The table saw can drop into the hole if supported underneath. This will make the setup and disassembly a lot easier. It will all come apart and store easily. :smile3:


----------



## bassadict69 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have been knocking around the idea of just building a table for it with it sitting down in it and extensions that can be folded up and down. I will not be able to move it in and out of the shed very easily so I will have to find a cover for it.


----------



## Dibs16 (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't like keeping anything outside. Moisture and metal don't get along. 

Build something that breaks down easy.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

